# Jumping Lesson (Went bad :O)



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

The few things I would like to point out is that when he refuses, do not try and make him jump from a stand still. Go back around and come at it again, and until he goes over it, or you can figure out why he is refusing. I'm sorry but it was hard to watch you kicking him to try and get him to jump it from a stand still... :?

Second, try and steady your hands more. They are all over the place.And, you probably don't notice but when you're hands are everywhere, you are giving your horse a ton of signals and he gets confused and frustrated. Let your hands roll with the horse's motion.

Third, you guys both seem VERY tense. Try and relax your body and let everything come naturally. If you are relaxed, your horse will be relaxed. Trust me, the more you think about everything and trying to force yourself to do everything perfect, it just won't turn out that way. 

You also may want to shorten your stirrups for jumping.

Please, anybody correct me if I am wrong about anything.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Rodeogirl309.

1. Don't try to make your horse jump an oxer from a stand still. Its a gauarantee that he will knock it down causing more stress. Kicking him over and over again in front of a fence like that won't do anything but make him more frustrated.
2. He is also getting very confused from the mixed signals that you are giving him. Going to the fence you are driving with your seat but pulling back hard on the reins. Your telling him to move forward and slow down/stop at the same time. So when he reaches the fence he doesn't understand wether he is supposed to jump it or stop at it. 
3. When he does refuse, don't give hard jerks to his mouth. When you do this it causes him much pain from the bit. What you are doing by pulling the reins is making him have a hard mouth. That means that he isn't going to stop or lisson as easily as he used to do. This will just make the problem worse.
4. When he finally jumps the fence stay with him. When you get left behind you pull on his mouth making him think he did the wrong thing.

Do you know this horse's history? Was there a bad accident or abusive owner? Horse's are like humans where you have to build their confidence back up. Start with cross rails or even pulls on the ground and build his confidence, then slowly add verticals and oxers. Don't blow his mind. He is confused and frustrated and you don't want to make it worse, so make sure you praise him for every little thing. For example if he goes right over the first fence give him a big pat and over exaterate(sp) everything. If he refuses the fence but then jumps it give him a pat. You want to make his job fun. If its not fun he won't want to do it and it will just make both of you angry.

I hope this advice works and good luck in the future!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the only thing that i saw was when you kicked the horse to make it jump over the jump. dont try to make the horse jump from a stand still.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree completely with rodeogirl and britt. 
Relax, let your hands go with the motion, don't jump from a standstill, and work on being a more quiet rider. As they said being all over the place was sending him contradicting signals. And to add to that, it looks like you're just running him at the jumps and not counting strides or really seeing any distance. Maybe try collecting him up more and helping him out with the distances. 

I understand that it was your first time jumping him, and that's ok. Just practice, practice, practice, and soon you two could make a great team.


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

you are giving WAY to many signals at once. You should not be riding a horse that is green like this.. you kick pull and lean back all at the same time. Rushing a hrose to a fence also does not make it go over it. DO NOT jump from a standstill and mess with your hands like that. you are pulling, yanking and kicking a horse to go over a jump from a stand still?..I hate to say it, but if he is green and didn't jump for 3 months, you aren't making it much easier for him..


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

You really have a chair seat. You need to bring your legs underneath you in order to give him the support that he needs. If you know he doesn't always want to jump you want to be in the correct position with your legs in order to be able to correct him and give him the adjustments he needs right away. 

For the oxer....it doesn't even look like you have your leg on during the approach. Seriously, what were you trying to accomplish by bringing him to the fence and then kicking him and pulling on his mouth? It's a honest question.. please answer it. 

So you circled and brought him back to the fence and decided to run him over it? Your heel is up, you have no basis of control and you are just trying to run over the fence. If you know the horse has refused, get into a defensive seat, drive,don't pump crazily with your body. You were not prepared for that fence at all because of how you were riding towards it. You end up standing in your stirrups and hanging on your horses mouth. 

When you go over a fence you need to fold at the hips, not stand in the stirrups and give a release. Going over most of the fences you plant your hands, after you flap them going towards the fence. Don't flap your arms, there isn't any reason to flap, unless you are some sort of bird. 

No wonder that horse brought that fence down! If you didn't think he was going to jump it then why would you bring him back to the fence and start pushing him to go over it?!?! Then he refuses again and you bring him to the fence and kick more? Please tell me what you are trying to accomplish by this. 

No wonder the horse doesn't want to jump with you, you ride off your hands and rush him to the fences while giving him no support what so ever. 

Sorry, but I'm being honest, and it was hard to watch you ride that horse. You give him so many mixed signals and just run him around over all the fences yanking him around by his mouth. You need to go back to basics and learn how to give a horse support to and from the fence, and stick to cross rails for a while before going barreling around a course.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

Watching the video again, I'm surprised he didn't rear or buck you off. He's very tolerating of you. Just being honest :?


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

In all honesty, you should be doing a lot of flat work.
do a lunge lesson. no stirrups, no reins. learn to ride the flat before you jump.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> When the horse falls on the jump, I know thats my fault. I didnt think he'd jump when standing right in front of it! So I wasnt holding him back.


Maybe there is a problem with the language barrier, but how can you say you didn't think he'd jump when at least twice in the video (I stopped watching after a while...) he was stopped in front of the jump and you were kicking him to go? And then when he does, you pull back on him??? 

I know very, very little about jumping, but I agree that you are not ready for jumping. At the very least with this horse, but I think with any. You don't look comfortable at all. It's rough, pulling, unbalanced. Go back to flat work and get that down perfect before you jump.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You can only work on one or two things at a time. I think you need to work on your seat first and then fix those hands. At the canter he got really racey and you were lugging on his mouth the hole time to help you keep your balance, over the jumps you weren't giving any release at all. You were lugging on his mouth for balance, he's refusing becuase he's pulling you over the jumps with his mouth. Those jumps are way, WAY to high to ask him to take them from a stand still. You should have circled and come back around or halted and backed him from the jump and then pushed him forward. You had no control at the canter and you needed to come back to a trot for those jumps. You also don't need to jump that height. Learn to jump at 18 inches and then raise the jumps. Once you learn to jump, height won't matter, if you can jump 18 inches, you can jump 2 or 3 feet.

He's a really really cute horse and I can tell from those videos he has a lot of heart. Your trot work was really pretty...


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Okay, I am sorry, but I am really upset right now.

This horse does not look that green really. He is being very good for you, but your riding is below his level.

You are yanking his head to turn around, but then you kick him a lot. These are very mixed signals. In the first jump, it was not his fault he refused. I looked at it about five times, and his stride was to big and fast. If he tried to jump then, he would have crashed the jump. If he took another stride and jumped... well, the fence would be knocked over before he could jump. You needed to collect him and hold him back.

It mad me really mad to see this. I am sorry, but I dont think you have jumped ponies or that this horse is green. Actually, you are quite lucky that everyone walked away alright. If that horse was green, you would be on the ground after the first jump.

You really need to know the basics of flat work before you work on jumping. If you had more practice at the basics of riding, you would not have given him mixed signals.

Again, Sorry if this is harsh, but that video just got on my nerves.


----------



## KiwiRyder (Aug 14, 2008)

Calm and steady is the key. You went from warming up with a nice canter, but as other posters have said your hands are far too busy. Breath relax & just let the horse go calmly into the fence. You are hunting him in & ride far too agressively into the fence. 
The jump shouldn't mean speed your canter should stay the same as if you were cantering around warming up, steady into the fence. 
I would like to see you do some work with just poles on the ground set them up like a course ride round practice your release over the pole pretend it's a jump. This is a good exercise to get your mind off having to charge into the fence.
The horse is lovely & I understand the difficulty going from ponies to hacks it's not an easy transistion. I think this horse is quite nice & once you settle your riding down you two could be a nice team.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Your canter at the start isnt bad, why does everything go crazy kicking, pulling, flapping and bouncing all over the place when you begin to jump. I won't critique the jumping as most of it has been said, but when you ride towards a fence, ride like you did when you were warming up :wink: and maybe find a better instructor


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i think its aweful that at one jump he stops and you kick him and he tries to jump from a standstill and tears the jump down. did you check his legs? you arent ready to jump


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

OK, you look just like I did a little while ago. All I would say is close your hip angle, and give a bit more of a release, that will help you at bigger jumps. Try not to make him jump from a stand still, circle and come in again, keep you leg on, although it looked like you were, and if it helps, growl at him, tell him to 'get!', or whatever is best for you. Over all though, you look very nice.

-Sophie


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

I just watched more of the video, why did you yank on his mouth when he went to jump? That's telling him that he shouldn't be jumping...

You're sending him mixed messages, that's part of the reason he is refusing. :x


----------



## Birdeye723 (Aug 15, 2008)

> Okay, I am sorry, but I am really upset right now.
> 
> This horse does not look that green really. He is being very good for you, but your riding is below his level.
> 
> ...


I know I'm new here but I've got to agree with this, all of it. This video was very fustrating to watch, I really wanted to say something but of course it's a video, I can't. I really hope you take everybody's advice and work on other aspects of your riding before you go back to jumping.

Good luck


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope people read this.

If I turned him round and tried again, I'd get the same result.
The reason I make him stay in front of the jump and kick him is to show him that he cant just expect to stop and get away with it. He has to jum forward! But I dont make him jump from a stand still!!

He's not scared or anything.
He's just very stubborn and I cant do anything about it cuz I'm not strong enough. His old owner can make him jump 160 cm. with almost no problem because he got a kick in the *** and he knows to respect her and do what she says.

I've already explained about my position and my hands.
I have to keep my hands up so he keeps his head up cuz if i let him put it down, he stops.
I have to pull the reins to keep him in front of the jump because my legs are like air to him, even with spurs.

I have no problem in dressage, he goes like a dream when I ride dressage on him and I can do all kinds of excersises.

I rode without a saddle for 3 years when I was training a pony.
I dont need any of that "lounging without stirrups" crap.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh and..

My trainer is a proffessional horse trainer.
In Denmark, there are 2 famous danish riders (Tina Lund and Charlotte Lund) and my trainer works for them where she rides and jumps their horses.
She's been in the Danish Championships.
She knows more about this stuff than you people, and I follow what she says.

Honestly, I just posted this video to see peoples comments, and I accept advice but I'm never ever going to use it! 

Neither I or the horse needs flat work or whatever you call it in english.
I dont jump that horse anymore because it was too stupid. It started refusing jumps just because they were moved!!

You dont know that horse, and of course I see why you'd say its all my fault, and I'm not saying its not, yes I made mistakes there but as I've said before that horse was too much, too big and too difficult.
But there's just no point in wasting money and time on horses like that.
I'd gladly see you try jumping it! I'll bet it doesnt go as smoothly as you're expecting it would if you did everything you're telling me.

Now I ride a pony and its going very well. It has a problem with speeding up too much but its something which is a challenge, and not something which is impossible which is something I SHOULD be spending time on. With the other horse, it'd just get better then fall to pieces again. As i've said, its the first time I jump that horse and the first time i jump *a* horse and I'm not planning to go on a horse for a while. I have 2½ years to ride ponies and thats what i'm going to waste my time on  Ponies are good to learn with, I became a much better dressage rider when i got my own pony. And I'm improving jumping more than ever with the pony i jump now.

Just trying to explain a little..


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> If I turned him round and tried again, I'd get the same result.
> The reason I make him stay in front of the jump and kick him is to show him that he cant just expect to stop and get away with it. He has to jum forward! But I dont make him jump from a stand still!!


I'm sorry, but I disagree. I don't know much about jumping at all, but the video clearly shows you bringing him back around instead of trotting/cantering him back toward the fence to jump him again, you walk up to it, he stops in front of it, and you're trying to kick/urge him over the fence. The horse has stopped in front of the fence, thus is at a standstill.

I can't understand how if you "turned him round and tried" again you'd get any worse results than just standing/walking 1 foot in front of a fence and expecting the horse to jump over it. You seem defensive, and that's understandable, but if you post in the critique forum you have to expect that people are going to give you honest opinions about your riding.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sorry but really, why ask for a critique if you weren't going to listen or follow any of the advice? Isn't being critiqued all about improving yourself? 

Your response also really doesn't explain a lot of the things you did with this horse and honestly part of the reason he kept refusing WAS the way you rode him. We're not trying to say that we could have ridden that horse better because obviously we don't know him. But really, it's just not all the horse's fault. Personally I feel that if you were riding him over the jumps like you were riding him in the beginning he would have done much better. Having him nice and collected and in control would have proved to be much more efficient than just running him at the jumps like that. A lot of your striding to the jumps was WAY off and if he had tried to jump it probably would have ended in catastrophe. And if he really is green like you say than you should have been helping him with the striding anyway, he can't just be expected to figure it out himself, especially with the jumps that height that they were.

It's just like, you started jumping and just totally lost your position and control of him and yourself. At every jump he was jabbed in the mouth and honestly making him jump at a standstill isn't the best way to teach him he can't do that. It simply frustrated the both of you even more.

I do feel however that if you did take our advice than you two could be a GREAT team. I'm sorry that you feel the way you do and do not plan on trying it out. We're really only trying to help here and giving it a go would only succeed in making you a better rider. Because at no matter what level or no matter what training you have you can always benefit from some sound advice. :] (you as in general)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lighten up on the hands... goodness! The way you're on his mouth and sides, it's really no wonder he's dead to your aids... perhaps you should talk to your instructor about how to get him to respond to lighter aids....


But I think I'm wasting my fingers typing when you've already stated that you're not going to take advice from this forum.

Too bad.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

the mods should close this topic because you are being rediculous. if you post in critique that what you want. but you ant going to listen because you have a trainer!


> My trainer is a proffessional horse trainer.


 most trainers are pros


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

*PLEASE DON'T TAKE THIS IN THE WRONG WAY* Don't trainers legally have to be professionals? And I realize you trust you're trainer but sometimes common sense is the most important thing....


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

"I dont jump that horse anymore because it was too stupid."

I think I speak for everyone when I say that your comment proves your immaturity, and lack of experience with horses. What did you honestly want us to say? 'Oh my gosh, you're over-facing a green horse with too many jumps at too high heights, and he's refusing but you're such a GREAT rider!'
...Yeah, no. Isn't happening. You need A+ riders on green horses, because horses START REFUSING when you catch them in the mouth, force them over jumps they have no confidence in jumping, or thump on their backs. You MAKE refusals. YOU.
I wonder how many horses you'll ruin before you realize it, and realize that you're not gods gift to horses. Everyone can always improve from a lunging lesson, and there is always more to learn. But apparently, not you! That stuff is just 'crap'.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Exactly. Thats why that horse isnt jumped anymore.
If it doesnt have the WILL to jump then there's no point trying to make it.

If you're saying I'm immature for saying that horse is stupid, then you're saying that everyone of the riders at my stables are immature. There's a reason the old owner sold that horse.

But yes, I read what everybody posts, I post back, whatever 
I'm not taking this very seriously. Like I said, I jump another horse now so whatever advice people give me i'm not going to use it. I just want to see what other people say about and what advice they post then I explain why their advice wouldn't work or if its something that I know actually could have worked, I'll say "Yea, thanks, wish I'd tried that."

But there's just no point in me jumping a horse I cant handle.
Its what I've been saying all along.
That horse CAN jump well but it doesnt respect its rider.
And I cant do anything about it, so I go back to horses which actually go forward and improve technique in them and maybe in a year I'll try that horse again. I dont know.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

:roll: 

firstly i want to say that i do agree with the majority of what everyone has said. that horse was trying his heart out for you and you were constantly pulling this way and that. and then kicking him that hard and consistently with spurs??!!

you have many excuses but my eyes see a willing, trained horse and a green rider. people so far have given you wonderful advice and if you put together the years of experience with everyone in this thread im sure it would be a whole lot more than your trainer has had. the advice to get a new trainer i think is also good advice. im sorry but any trainer that is going to let that happen is not, in my honest opinion, a good trainer. it is very obvious that you have very little confidence and your position needs a lot of work before you can jump that big. you do need flatwork. flatwork, riding without stirrups etc forms a solid base for jumping. they go hand in hand. simple. no excuses there. if you had your position down and a solid base doing flatwork you would be sailing over these jumps better. if you think you dont need to work on the flat im afraid you are mistaken. everyone has to do flatwork...always. there is never a time when flatwork isnt needed. ok ok yes if you are a trail horse or a semi retired fun pony then not so much but even in those instances a little flatwork never hurt anyone.

the horse wasnt rushing at the beginning but the longer you jumped the faster he got which means that the more time went on the less confident he became and i dont blame him for that at all. the fall on the jump was just awful to watch. and yes, he was put in that position because of you. i honestly believe that at that point you should have stopped as you yourself have said you realise he was too big etc it can be easy to 'traumatise' a horse when jumping and this kind of thing is the main culprit. 

im not having a go at you im just tellin it how it is i guess. it was also hard for me to watch the yanking and pulling and all the confusing messages and that horse was trying very hard to please you. and its quite possible i think that his owner jumps him higher because she has better position etc you need to be 100% steady jumping small cross rails before you go bigger. 

this is something i use to check just how good my position is, mainly my legs/feet. find an open area where you can get your horse going. doesnt have to be a full gallop but open up and let him go a bit. then pull him up. hows your balance? have your legs slipped back and are you finding yourself struggling a bit with your balance and gripping with your knees and a rough 2 point position? this is a great time to practice planting your heels as its a situation that requires a solid, steady seat with huge emphasis on your heels. the first time someone told me to do this i was completely amazed at how flimsy my legs were which made problems not only over the jump but approaching jumps etc as well.

you have asked for advice and you have been given great advice. im sorry that it goes against what your trainer is teaching but you have to think about what is being said to you and look at yourself more critically rather than wanting yourself to look great therefore thinking you are. even olympic riders still have things they have to work on and the way they learn a lot about their riding is by listening to people around them.

however, all any of us can do is offer our opinions and experience and its up to you whether you want to listen or not. when you ask for critique you generally get honest responses.

so collectively we have all said the same thing now. if anyone has anything new to add please feel free but lets not let the thread digress to the point where it will have to be locked. a lot of people can learn from the OP as well and the advice given. it would be a shame to have to lock it up and not allow any more constructive criticism or praise


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats fine with me.

If I didnt know this horse and I watched this video, I would agree with everyone else. But the case is that I DO know this horse since I've ridden it for 2 months before I started jumping him, and so of course I see it differently. This horse just doesnt want to jump. Nothing _*I*_ can do about it.

Nothing which you people have said has worked.
After that first lesson we went down and started jumping 30-40 cm. jumps. He can WALK over that. Yet he still refuses. And I can feel him starting to refuse almost 6 m. before the jump. And its not because I pull him and kick him and stuff, because untill he starts to stop, I dont do anything! I have my hands down and sitting quietly and only urge him on with my feet.
Its when he starts refusing that it gets hard for me to concentrate on so many things, + it I was dying of heat and my muscles just werent working anymore. -.-'

And its not really excuses.
Its explanations. I'm not saying "Oh i'm really sorry for that but I'm weak, see!"
There might have been other ways to get him over, but i dont want to spend 3 months doing that. If a horse has will and talent for jumping, it will jump. If it hasn't, it wont.

And besides, that way worked. I got to jumping 110 cm. jumps in a 8 jumps course with NO problems.  Untill the jumps were moved.  


But thanks for all the advice etc. !  
I might post a video of the pony I jump now, because if there's any advice for that, I might be able to use it since I'll be jumping that pony for quite a while. 
[/b]


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Vicizmax said:


> Exactly. Thats why that horse isnt jumped anymore.
> If it doesnt have the WILL to jump then there's no point trying to make it.
> 
> If you're saying I'm immature for saying that horse is stupid, then you're saying that everyone of the riders at my stables are immature. There's a reason the old owner sold that horse.
> ...



NO WILL?! That horse seems like he's trying to please you! It's not his fault that you're jerking on his mouth repeatedly and sending him so many mixed signals. And obviously if you're trainer can't see this and stop this kind of action on your part, then she must not be the professional you're making her out to be. Sorry, but it's the truth.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I really hope that you don't ride other horses like you rode that horse, or you will be ruining a lot of horses. If you supposedly are only like this on this horse, then I'd like to see you ride your pony. You are very poor rider in this video.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Vicizmax said:


> 1. Exactly. Thats why that horse isnt jumped anymore.
> If it doesnt have the WILL to jump then there's no point trying to make it.
> 
> 2. There's a reason the old owner sold that horse.
> ...


Ok, you have contradicted yourself alot throughout this post, but i will point out these few things.

1 and 4 COMPLETELY contradict each other

2 in another post you said the old owner jumped it 1.60m (which also show the horse DOES HAVE A WILL)

3 why bother posting if you aren't going to listen...and since your not listening...

You are a dreadful rider, it was YOUR fault the horse ran out and refused. If you could feel he was gonna refuse, why didnt you do something about it? That 'proffesional' trainer seems to be paying NO attention to you whatsoever - you are wasting your money, i suggest you find a new one. Many horses (including my own) will TRY to refuse when jumps have been moved, if you know how to ride they are far less likely to refuse. You were jerking that horse around so much and giving no release he would refuse no matter where the jumps are. Horses and ponies aren't really alot different, the personalities of 2 different ponies or horses will make a different ride. OK, i'm gonna stop myself now :wink: 

I don't mean to be rude, its the truth


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

>.< god i hate when this happens. honestly maybe this needs to be locked.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> NO WILL?! That horse seems like he's trying to please you! It's not his fault that you're jerking on his mouth repeatedly and sending him so many mixed signals. And obviously if you're trainer can't see this and stop this kind of action on your part, then she must not be the professional you're making her out to be. Sorry, but it's the truth.





Vicizmax said:


> He can WALK over that. Yet he still refuses. And I can feel him starting to refuse almost 6 m. before the jump. And its not because I pull him and kick him and stuff, because untill he starts to stop, I dont do anything! I have my hands down and sitting quietly and only urge him on with my feet.
> [/b]


As I've said before, several people have tried jumping him, with same results: he refuses
So yes, he has no will. He doesnt like jumping for some reason.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Vicizmax said:


> As I've said before, several people have tried jumping him, with same results: he refuses
> So yes, he has no will. He doesnt like jumping for some reason.


oh i wonder why he doesn't like jumping?
maybe it's because horrible riders like YOU are giving him bad experiences when it comes to jumping?
i think so.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vicizmax said:


> because untill he starts to stop, I dont do anything!


Um.. there's your problem. What happened to being a RIDER instead of a PASSENGER?

You need to go back to the basics, plain and simple. You are a very hand-stong rider that is a passenger until you let the horse do something wrong, then all of a sudden it's the horse's fault and you beat him for him doing absolutely NOTHING wrong.

He bulges his shoulder? You could have corrected it, but you didn't. Don't yank his mouth for that, give yourself a kick.

He stops because you got ahead of the motion? Don't sit there and wail on his sides and pull on his mouth!! How about you learn to be a RIDER instead?
*
This thread has made me absolutely sick with disgust. You don't realize that YOU WERE MAKING HIM REFUSE. By your inaction, you taught him to refuse. He wasn't doing a thing wrong... but you punished him anyways. Doesn't seem fair, does it?*

I really hope you treat your current horse more kindly, and actually ride with your body instead of your hands... but somehow I don't see that happening.


ETA - this is exactly what I'm talking about with the quote "You can't train a horse with shouts and expect it to obey a whisper."


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

*Again, as I've said before several people have ridden him before me and he refused to jump with them.

I do what my trainer tells me, and thats to sit back, keep the head up, urge him slightly towards the fence, if he starts running to the side, keep him in front of it, if he stops, get him close to it.
I dont literally do nothing. Obviously?

I couldnt have "corrected" it. People still dont seem to realise the size and strength of that horse. He only reacts to spurs and a whip when it comes to jumping. If i kicked him with my feet, it would be like a fly nagging him.*

Anyway, I'm tired of repeating my self constantly so people can post of they like but I'll probably wont be reading the posts anymore.
I'll probably post a video of the pony I jump now and you can give some advice there


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well i tried but it seems no one is willing to listen to my request that we NOT keep going over the same thing. i asked that if anyone had anything NEW to say that they say it but not keeping saying the same thing over and over. i am going to lock this thread. 

to the OP, please please listen to the advice you have been given. this is probably one of the best places on the internet to get good advice from people who really know what they are talking about. please watch your video and assess your current riding/training situation through unbiased eyes. its amazing what you can see if you 'step outside the square' 

and to every one else please remember when you are critiquing someone that a little tact sometimes goes a long way. instead of saying 'oh my god you did...whatever and youre a terrible rider' try explaining why and offering help. i cant imagine anyone responding well to being told they are a horrible rider. there are ways to express disgust or anger without resorting to nastiness. it seems there are too many if these kinds of posts happening of late and i for one am sick of having to deal with it. we all have the some interests at heart just some of us get misguided along the way. the best way to lead someone in the right direction is by guiding them not by bullying and ultimately driving the person away.


----------

